# In Deutsch geschriebenes Macro in englischem Excel ausführen?



## SaschaT (12. März 2008)

Ich habe ein Macro, das mit einem deutschen Excel erstellt wurde und in einem englischen Excel ausgeführt werden soll. (Beide 2003er Version)

Dummerweise hat die Makro-Sprache in in jeder Sprache ihre eigenen Befehle. In der englsichen Version SUM() ist im deutschen Excel SUMME() und lauter so spaßige Sachen.

Nun versteht das englische Excel leider SUMME() nicht.

Gibt es irgendwelche Konvertierungs-/Übersetzungstools für solche Fälle?


----------

